# Mission style grandfather clock plans



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I just ordered the mission style grandfather clock plan set from Klockit...anyone else tried this one? Tips?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Izat thing just the guts or does it provide the wood? Cause you know, I know this cat down here in Texas who would be happy to cut up any kind of wood you need for that project. on the house. It could go into the kiln and be part of the first load.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Just the plans....I have an extra mechanical movement left over from my grandfather's clock building days. I love the look of the mission clock, and I do like a set of prints to work from...I can design in my head (great day dreamer), and I have built regular GF clocks, but this will be something different.

Heritage Mission Grandfather Floor 

To save pride, I did not order the video with Norm Abrams showing how to build it in less then one hour!:no: The clock movements do not seem to have been priced out of the common market yet. Prices I found yesterday seem close to what we were paying 25 years ago....but that can't be.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Jay,

Make sure you take some pics and let us know how it goes. I've been thinking about getting out of my "box" and building some of the stuff I've always thought I would like, but have never gotten around to. Grandfather clock is one of those along with a guitar and a curved glass front curio cabinet...I have this thing about wood movement and expensive glass....:huh: :huh: :huh:


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I love the look of curved glass, but I bet it would take my breath away to price it!


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Jay, you need to do a start to finish picture story and post it in the project showcase section. Nathan has been wanting us to start something and see the process from start to finish.

It looks like your first up.:yes:


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

This clock will be crafted from black walnut I sawed in the mill last winter. The MC is 10% right now, so it is ready.

Now for those of you that are wondering, this is a black walnut log cut down and sawn into boards on my Meadows Sawmill (avatar) and if you are curious about milling trees, check out sawandtimber.com and see what saw mills can do!


----------



## Tommy V (Dec 6, 2006)

10%, better let it get a little lower Joasis, 6-9%.


----------

